# Get your cups out...



## Shuttergirl (Oct 27, 2011)

This may seem like a pedestrian question, but could ppl tell me where they get their espresso cups from?

I'm on the hunt for some white espresso cups similar to ones found in French/Italian cafes - but they need to be just the right shape/thickness - rounded not cylinder, thick walled to

conserve coffee heat, tiny handles etc. I know what I want, just can't find them.

All the ones I've seen on line don't cut it - & I've given up on John Lewis type high street stores. I don't want funky, asymmetric, coloured etc, just old style, traditional

Any pointers/photos gladly received - including non UK sellers.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Search for Illy cups, or maybe these http://www.coffeecups.co.uk/products/espresso-cappuccino-cups-latte-mugs/range/como-espresso-cappuccino/


----------



## Ian_G (Nov 10, 2011)

I think I know what you're after. I got mine from the company that sold me my machine. Unfortunately they're offline at the moment due to upgrading their site. Anyway my suggestion is to try a supplier to the trade. Quite often they come emblazoned with whoever supplied the cups, but I believe it should be possible to get unbranded via this route.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

I got my 3oz white ones from http://www.coffeecups.co.uk/products/espresso-cappuccino-cups-latte-mugs/range/iseo-espresso-cappuccino/

Sent from my Galaxy S using Tapatalk


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Try Coffee Hit, they sell ACF cups and their own make. Excellent thick walled cups and the perfect size.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Got mine from Coffee Cups UK, good quality, delivered quickly and very well packed, they look very much like Coffee Hits own,but I must admit to loving the "alien" cup of liquid monkey shown in the CF gallery here!


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

I got a couple of really nice Wedgewood Vera Wang espresso cups from Ebay. I think they were only about £2 for 2.


----------



## Shuttergirl (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for the helpful suggestions - its def not the tulip shape - more stubby, rounded. The como ones are so far the nearest. Will keep hunting & plump for those if nothing else turns up.


----------



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

Hello Shuttergirl

Sorry if I am a bit late here (I only joined the forum yesterday) and you may have purchased cups but I got my espresso cups from Bei & Nannini. I was on holiday in Florence a few years back and took train to Lucca. As I was there it would have been rude not to visit the B&N shop (my then girlfriend thought I was an eejit as she took my photo standing outside shop with purchases!). Anyway, I bought cups and coffee at a fraction of the cost here (OK, I then lugged them around back to Florence and then back to Edinburgh but it was worth it). I bought the beige cups with the B&I logo in brown but they do the white with logo in red. I know this might seem a bit commercial, drinking coffee from a branded cup, but there is something nice about drinking good epresso from a cup bought in Italy!

I accept this is perhaps not the most sensible suggestion you will have had but you do get a holiday to Florence out of it!!


----------



## wastedhours (Jan 2, 2012)

Is the Value Bundle from Coffee Cups good quality? Seems like a good deal with single colour branding - http://www.coffeecups.co.uk/news/starter-kit/

I got my espresso cups and a couple of cappuccino ones from Costa - nice thick walled, keeps heat well and reasonably priced.


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

While we're talking cups, I have a completely idiotic question:

I frequently see references to pulling shots into "lined shotglasses." I've always assumed this meant shotglasses with a lining . . . that is, lined, with, er, some sort of material that makes them better suited to taking a shot of espresso than an ordinary shotglass would be, I suppose.

Is a "lined shotglass" just a shotglass that has lines painted on it to denote volume?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Yes. usually 1 oz, I think.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Do they look like the Ancap cups?


----------



## drk (Nov 22, 2011)

My fav bike shop has cool ones of the design you're looking for. If you like bikes, neil would send you some mail order







http://rondebike.com/


----------



## bobbytoad (Aug 12, 2011)

ChiarasDad said:


> While we're talking cups, I have a completely idiotic question:
> 
> Is a "lined shotglass" just a shotglass that has lines painted on it to denote volume?


Yup a heavy weight glass with one or 2 lines painted on to denote 1 or 2 oz

although i'm sure reading that single lined ones are 1oz to line and 2oz to top .... though never tried, and my 1oz ones i'm sure would be too narrow to to use a double spout porta filter


----------



## broonzy (Jan 10, 2012)

I got my plain white cups from Ikea! Nice and thick and very cheap.

But my favourite is Denby Jet Demitasse; it's thick but has a nice thin rim.


----------

